# Dry coat?



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I've been bathing Pepper every week since June or July. His coat feels a little dry and I'm not sure if it's over bathing or the product I'm using, which is The Coat Handler 5-in-1 shampoo and 15-in-1 conditioner. 

I comb/brush him out daily using either TCH detangler spray or Chris Christensen Ice on Ice (started this one this week).

Our backyard is all dirt. Our lawn is completely gone. Pepper LOVES to wrestle and roll in the dirt, so bathing him is crucial. 

How can I keep him clean without drying out his coat?

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wanda, I'm not sure this is true, but I have heard that the Ice on Ice can dry out their coats if used too often. I add Salmon oil to Kubrick's food once a day and so far his coat has never been dry. Also, I use mink oil or Silk Spirits to keep his coat soft.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Wanda,

This was on another thread; try this ,Susan posted on "Show Advice" thread. I did this and Casper's coat has never felt soo good, soft, not dry. I was actually really proud of his coat in dog class tonight (a first for us). Hope is helps. I swear by it now!!!

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2163&page=3


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Wanda, I'm not sure this is true, but I have heard that the Ice on Ice can dry out their coats if used too often. I add Salmon oil to Kubrick's food once a day and so far his coat has never been dry. Also, I use mink oil or Silk Spirits to keep his coat soft.


Yes, I had that experience too. When I was using Ice On Ice, I felt like the coat was getting drier and drier. The customer service rep at Chris Christiansen says that isn't possible, but I noticed a difference that wasn't what I wanted. Maybe it was coincidence, but... I eventually moved over to The Coat Handler, which is also able to be used as a leave-in conditioner and I love what it does for all of my dogs and they have varying coat types.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wanda,

I had a terrible experience with Ice on Ice - it really dried out Lincoln's coat after just a few applications. I think it is fine to bathe them frequently as long as you really condition them every time. 

I also love Coat Handler's conditioner. If you want to try a conditioner with a light oil in it, I recommend Nature's Specialties Remoisturizer with Aloe. I've also done a hot oil treatment on Lincoln, usually in the winter when his coat gets drier from the indoor heating. 

Good luck!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'll try the other conditioning methods and see if they work for Pepper. It sounds like the Ice on Ice might be causing the change in his coat, though. Good to know :thumb:

Thanks for the advice! 

Wanda


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I just tried a new creme rinse called Hylyt and it made Lola
s coat very soft.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't have good results with CC products, either. I have been using Isle of Dog products and I love them. The dogs stay so clean for a longer time. It has been almost 3 weeks since their last bath.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I didn't have good results with CC products, either. I have been using Isle of Dog products and I love them. The dogs stay so clean for a longer time. It has been almost 3 weeks since their last bath.


Where do you get isle of dog products?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lola, here's the link to their site: http://www.iodogs.com/DefaultIODogs.aspx
I've also found their booth at most dog shows on the West Coast (CA, OR, and even over in CO & NM)


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Havtahava said:


> Yes, I had that experience too. When I was using Ice On Ice, I felt like the coat was getting drier and drier. The customer service rep at Chris Christiansen says that isn't possible, but I noticed a difference that wasn't what I wanted. Maybe it was coincidence, but... I eventually moved over to The Coat Handler, which is also able to be used as a leave-in conditioner and I love what it does for all of my dogs and they have varying coat types.


Oh my goodness. I thought it was my imagination or that I was somehow ruining Lucy's coat with my technique. I was hesitant to share my opinion on the Ice on Ice because it didn't match all the glorious reviews I'd read on here. I too have stopped using it. This last bath we used PetSpa Nourish. Her coat still looks so dry and brittle. I am really looking forward to being at the Speciality this week so I can see what the "real" show dogs look like. I don't know if my expectations are wrong, if I'm expecting her hair to look like healthy human hair or if it truly looks ruined.


----------

